# Books in Chronological Order



## Sheen (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I was wondering if there is anyway to put books in a series in the proper chronological order instead of the kindle putting it all over the place? I have all my books divided by author(since I usually read series)but I want the actual book titles in chron. order.

Oh and I have the kindle 3

TIA


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Sheen said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if there is anyway to put books in a series in the proper chronological order instead of the kindle putting it all over the place? I have all my books divided by author(since I usually read series)but I want the actual book titles in chron. order.
> 
> Oh and I have the kindle 3
> ...


Not on the Kindle itself, but you can use a third party program called Calibre and you can edit the books there VERY easily and they will show up in order on your Kindle.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Related question as a possible answer (I haven't tried this) - can you connect the K to your computer, open the Documents folder & rename the files there?  If so, you could use a character sequence at the beginning of each title sufficient to make them sort in the order you want.

I was just at the library wishing that all books in an author's series had some indication on the cover as to where they fall, instead of having to go to the 'other books by this author' page & trying to figure it out.  Many people get in on a series after the first one & aren't reading them as the new one comes out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

valleycat1 said:


> Related question as a possible answer (I haven't tried this) - can you connect the K to your computer, open the Documents folder & rename the files there? If so, you could use a character sequence at the beginning of each title sufficient to make them sort in the order you want.
> 
> I was just at the library wishing that all books in an author's series had some indication on the cover as to where they fall, instead of having to go to the 'other books by this author' page & trying to figure it out. Many people get in on a series after the first one & aren't reading them as the new one comes out.


This doesn't work... It's not the file name that the Kindle uses for sorting, it's metadata that can't be edited just in the documents folder... Calibre is free and it's very easy to use (once you get the hang of it)


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This doesn't work... It's not the file name that the Kindle uses for sorting, it's metadata that can't be edited just in the documents folder... Calibre is free and it's very easy to use (once you get the hang of it)


How easy is it to learn how to do this? I have looked at Calibre, and it doesn't look...intuitive.  So, how would I learn that I have to edit the metadata to get my books to display differently, and how that data would need to be edited?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

lori_piper said:


> How easy is it to learn how to do this? I have looked at Calibre, and it doesn't look...intuitive.  So, how would I learn that I have to edit the metadata to get my books to display differently, and how that data would need to be edited?


Its reallly easy. Just download Calibre, copy your Kindle books from your kindle to your calibre library (just copy and paste files), and then highlight the books you want to edit. Right click and hit edit meta date individually. Then you can edit whatever you want about the book, title author ect ect. Some people edit the title to Series Name 1, Series Name 2, etc etc and then sort by title to get them in order.

I however title mine Book Name: Series Name #m then adjust the published date, and sort by author to get them to appear in the order I want.

If thats not clear enough I could easily take some time and do a photo tutorial of sorts.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I read a ton of series so it was VERY important that I find a way to organize my ebook library that made sense. I have been using Calibre for about two years and recently they introduced a plug-in that alllows you to manage your Collections within Calibre. This has saved a tremendous amount of time from having to do manual metadata changes. The beauty of this plug-in is that you can customize it based on how you want the books to look.

I agree with an earlier comment that Calibre is not initutiative, however, the developers have gone out of their way to write very detailed instructions and they, along with others versed in Calibre, are always on the Mobileread forum to answer questions. I am attaching screenshots to show how I have them set up. For single novels, not in a series, I have a Collection called Single Novels.

*Shot #1: Name of Series followed by Author Name*









*Shot #2: Inside the Collection, you can see the books are organized by chronological order which makes it easy to know the next one to read.*









Hope this helps!


----------



## palaran (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a useful thread about this issue to be found here;

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=50654.0

I'd draw your particular attention to the post about plugboards, which introduces an automatic way of adding series titles and series numbers to the overall book title via Calibre. Combine that with the plug-in for collections on Calibre and you have a handy quick way of achieving what you are aiming for.


----------

